# Filter on vlans with PF



## bloodhound (Mar 19, 2009)

How can i filter packets which come from a certain vlan? will it work like:

block in quick on vlan1 from any to any for example? or the syntax only work with real interfaces?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2009)

bloodhound said:
			
		

> block in quick on vlan1 from any to any for example?


That should work.


> or the syntax only work with real interfaces?


Nope, any interface that shows up can be used.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 19, 2009)

I seem to remember issues with carp and altq when working with vlan interfaces, so as long as you stick to unidimensional things like pass/block/nat/rdr you should be alright.


----------

